
Gmail: It’s cooler in the cloud - bjonathan
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/gmail-its-cooler-in-cloud.html
======
mark_l_watson
Energy efficiency is a great argument in favor of using cloud based web
services. (We just put in solar panels on the roof of our house, so I am
admitting my green biases.)

Green-goodness aside, everyone wants to save money so it is a good idea to
periodically take a hard look at your split between in-house servers, using
AWS, Rackspace, etc., PAAS, and services like GMail or Yahoo mail.

